# Cold front!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out last nights cold front. That thing was crazy.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It was NOT fun being out in it, but you are right, it did look cool, lightning and all. Cool picture, you should post an after picture.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a cool storm. Took me 2 hours to get from Bountiful to South Weber. I was going nuts.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That was WAY COOL.
I can get into a good storm.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, I had fun getting home from work that day :lol:


----------

